# Reconstituting GH with Sodium Chloride Water



## Anaboliclife (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi.

Long time reader, first time poster.

Have gained some valuable info reading through the forums, but now have a question that i am yet unable to find a definitive answer for, regarding HGH.

I know the "norm" is to reconstitute with BAC water, however i've been unable to find little info regarding mixing with sodium chloride water. Most people seem funny about this, stating it will only store after reconstitution for a few days, while others i have spoken to, seem to think that it is a common misconception, that BAC is best and to preserve you GH for the best possible time, sodium chloride is a must.

Can any one give me a decise answer to this?

The reason i ask, is because i have just bought some serostim and my supplier had no BAC in stock, so has sent sodium chloride instead.

I want to start straight away, but the vials i have are 26.4iu and as i will be starting at 2iu per day and gradually building up, keeping them in the fridge for a few weeks is un-avoidable.

Any help appreciated


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

The additives are to stop bacteria growing. Most bacteria can't survive in a salty atmosphere (sodium chloride), but not all. They are bacteria which live on the skin, a salty place, that are known to survive this.

Whereas NO bacteria can survive in Benzyl Alcohol. BA is a powerful chemical, therefore company's use as little as possible as it can cause a sting at higher levels. They found no bacteria can survive in as little of 0.9% BA.

IMO I would only use bacteriostatic water with BA added.


----------



## Anaboliclife (Dec 20, 2012)

Ok thanks for your reply.

Seems that BAC is the done thing, which considering the possibility of contamination is understandable. Does'nt help my situation much at this time of year however, as sourcing some now and having it delivered befor the holidays, is highly unlikely.

Do you have any knowledge, regarding what sort of time scale GH would be, "good" for, after reconstitution with sodium chloride? Seem's that opinions seem to differ on this.

Some saying, it will last for as long as GH mixed with BAC and some saying, it will start to degrade after a few days.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Ive no experience in the matter, as Ive always used BA Bac water. It wouldn't take much to test though. You would need some petri dishes:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200818626467?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

and some agar:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160802782106?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Reconstitute one bottle, take a sample each day for 2 week. Store them in some where warm, watch for bacteria growth. Settle this argument once and for all.

You using Serostim GH? So actually wouldn't really want to waste 1 bottle of that if its genuine. Just wait till the new year to start and get Bac water with BA in it.


----------



## Anaboliclife (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes,

the gear i've order is Serono Serostim. I've been assured by supplier its G2G. I'm aware there have been alot of very well packaged fakes floating around so i've just ordered 2x vials to sample them befor i commit.

Should last about 4 weeks with a 5-2 protocol, so i'll know for sure by then.

My main concern with reconstituting with sodium chloride, as mentioned above. Is how long the gear will last in the fridge after being mixed. If i can get some definitive answers, that it will be good for a similar time frame as being reconstituted with BAC water, i'll give it a go.

But as you say, sure as hell don't want any wasted. Its costing a bomb


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

some one correct me if im wrong, but if you just pre load slins with sodium chloride, put in freeze untill ready to use then take out about an hour or so before you want to jab, i use bacwater shelf life upto aroud 4 weeks but i never leave it that long, i usually use the bottle in a week, but for sodium chloride just freeze pre loaded slins


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Anaboliclife said:


> Yes,
> 
> the gear i've order is Serono Serostim. I've been assured by supplier its G2G. I'm aware there have been alot of very well packaged fakes floating around so i've just ordered 2x vials to sample them befor i commit.
> 
> ...


Just wait until the new year then.



zack amin said:


> some one correct me if im wrong, but if you just pre load slins with sodium chloride, put in freeze untill ready to use then take out about an hour or so before you want to jab, i use bacwater shelf life upto aroud 4 weeks but i never leave it that long, i usually use the bottle in a week, but for sodium chloride just freeze pre loaded slins


I wouldn't freeze constituted HGH or peptides, as I was sure it damages them.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

dusher said:


> Just wait until the new year then.
> 
> I wouldn't freeze constituted HGH or peptides, as I was sure it damages them.


fair enough, ive never done it lol i use bac theres plenty out there just find the right place, bit tuff coming close to christmas deliveries all messed up,


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

I have used sodium chloride water mixed with peptides and kept in the fridge for up to 2 weeks no problems ever.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

zack amin said:


> fair enough, ive never done it lol i use bac theres plenty out there just find the right place, bit tuff coming close to christmas deliveries all messed up,


Yeh same mate. Usually get mine from peptidesuk.co.uk. But there are a few out there, DRS etc. Sure I read somewhere Hospira is ment to be back up and running again in Feb, could be wrong though.



BigTrev said:


> I have used sodium chloride water mixed with peptides and kept in the fridge for up to 2 weeks no problems ever.


There is your answer then. Although he will need it good for over 4 weeks I think at the dosage he is using.


----------



## Anaboliclife (Dec 20, 2012)

I will need it to last for roughly 3 weeks once mixed. If others have used sodium chloride successfully for this purpose, it does give me more confidence in doing so my self.

At least 2 weeks with out issue, will mean i can start straight away and just order some BAC water in the new year. So good to know.


----------

